# Truth or Dare



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

omg! @Eerie at this hole-in-the wall fave bar one night ...this drunk bitch came up to me and said...'danger eyes!!! if you were a mechanical bull, I'd be the contest winner'

and I was _speechless_.which is a very rare occurrence.

what's the most ridiculous thing anyone has said to you during sex?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG that is fucking great ;P


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

i was just getting toasted too...I was like..why the fuck would you think calling a woman a mechanical bull is flattering in any way

that was outrageous. i use bad pick up lines all the time. esp around the office. that's probably unprofessional, but i just can't help it..people react so funny


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Eerie said:


> OMG that is fucking great ;P


that is not a ridiculous thing to say during sex.you're cocky;P


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Dare: Send a PerC member you're fond of a PM message thanking them for their time. (Or something to that effect)


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Troisi said:


> Dare: Send a PerC member you're fond of a PM message thanking them for their time. (Or something to that effect)


WHAT! Nobody is going to take on the above dare? I don't have a particular member that I'm fond of since I'm so new or I would do it. Well...Okay. Maybe there is this one guy.......


----------



## Ena (Mar 8, 2011)

Wendy Wang said:


> LOL if someone asks me "do you masturbate?"


Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Truth: Is "looking" considered cheating?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> Truth: Is "looking" considered cheating?


To me, no.


Is it "cheating" if you only _considered_ cheating?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> To me, no.
> 
> 
> Is it "cheating" if you only _considered_ cheating?


Damn that's a harder one than my question, lol. I want to say no because actions define it, but in relationships there is a mental aspect of it, if you "considered" actually doing something that was dishonest to the relationship, you have damaged it in a way. So honestly I guess I would say yes. 

Would you date(not deep relationships) more than one person at a time?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

hold up.._where_ are we looking?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> hold up.._where_ are we looking?


Checking out eye candy. Looking but not touching.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

mmmm...I'm *IN*! *gets excited*


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think simply looking is cheating. However what thoughts may follow looking may get one into trouble. Especially if while looking, one wants to do more than look. I know people who are so damn insecure that if their SO looks at another male or female, they are ready to go off and possibly damage a good relationship. If my husband looks at another woman and finds her attractive so be it. I am probably the one who pointed her out in the first place, lol!!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Truth or Dare? 

Have you ever had sex with someone and now you can't remember their name?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Tootsie said:


> Truth or Dare?
> 
> Have you ever had sex with someone and now you can't remember their name?


To quote Billy Shakespeare: "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet" - that's a good way to get out of not knowing their name. Not a problem I've ever had, sorry. I'm good with names and birthdays, it wouldn't pass.


*Have you ever cross-dressed as a sexual turn-on for a partner or yourself?*


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahem...this one time I was James Dean for a 50s party. Quite popular with womenz that night.

I don't know if this counts..probably not, although the night eventually led to sex.

Have you ever called somebody the wrong name in bed?


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nope


Have you ever fantasized about someone other than the person whom you were in bed with?


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Elsewhere1 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Have you ever fantasized about someone other than the person whom you were in bed with?


yes. all the time.

What is one of your sexual fantasies that you are too embaressed to ask you mate to act out.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

May need to think about that one. I am pretty sure he has more than fulfilled all of my fantasies. I will update you if I think of anything......


What are you most afraid of in life?


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Losing a child

Have you ever been walked in on and not stop?


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

No.

Have you ever masturbated listening to neighbors go at it?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

haha helll no!

have you ever had sex with a married couple?


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

No way, Jose.

What is the strangest dream you've ever had?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

That's not my name.

I dreamt a scene from Inglorious Basterds and I was hiding from Germans in it under floorboards. And all of a sudden I realize..i am not Jewish, why am I hiding. And everything just faded out and I woke up.It just dissolved like the lie it was.

What do you most hate about yourself?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Just how awesome I am. That's also my favorite thing about myself, go figure.



Have you ever been turned off by your sexual partner's body?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes.That meant I wasn't into them anymore and it's time to go.

WOuld you ever become a stripper?


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

No, I wouldn't become a stripper. I specifically choose who sees my body and who does not. And I don't want money for it. I want nothing but to see theirs in return. 

Have you ever fantasized of someone else while having sex with your lover?


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, but I was really into who they were, so I got myself to move past it.
Edit: Ha, that was for the partner's body turn you off question.

No, I've never fantasized about somebody else. I'm too caught up in the moment to think of something/someone else

Have you ever deliberately watched someone while they were changing or showering, secretly?


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes, but only people I was dating anyway. I may or may not have tried to appear as though I were sleeping. _/looks innocently around/_

At what age did you first masturbate?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Five.

Have you ever lied about how many sexual partners you've had?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Have been tempted, but no, I don't lie
I try to embrace my adventures, embarrassing or not..

Have you ever done anything sexual that you didn't want to be doing, simply because it turned on your partner?


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Nope not that i know of ^^ 

Which do you preffer, one on one sex or threesomes/foursomes etc?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

one on one.

Dare: I dare the next poster to go outside and scream in an orgasmic voice their "best" lover's name.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> one on one.
> 
> Dare: I dare the next poster to go outside and scream in an orgasmic voice their "best" lover's name.


I've already done that once when i was trashed on Gin XD


----------



## Preston (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright, how do I do this again?


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Dare.....Post a message on a random profile of someone you find attractive.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Did it..

Have you ever made out with someone in your parent's bedroom?


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes


Have you ever seduced someone?


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

I can't resist!!! Did you have anyone in mind when you asked the question about "having sex with a married couple"? Lol!! Told ya I couldn't resist


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Clearly, I had in mind some married couples!

duh..


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

I wouldn't have expected anything less coming from someone of your expertise;P


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Expertise with married couples?

I am unaware, please elaborate..


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

I didn't mean with married couples, lol! I was just speaking of what I believe to be your expertise or intelligence of many different things.......

Elaborate enough or did you want more???????


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I always, always want more.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

OK. Truth. What's the most embarrassing but FUNNY thing that has happened during sex?


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

So the word "insatiable" applies to the both of us...........


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Elsewhere1 , it's my middle name..but I don't know about you, can't answer that.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well it may be one of my middle names. However, I also like tenacious and brilliant, lol!!!


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

What would you like to know?


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Fizz said:


> OK. Truth. What's the most embarrassing but FUNNY thing that has happened during sex?


Both of us farting at the same time during orgasim.

DARE: Post a picture of yourself right now!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here you go. A picture of yourself.











Dare - Post the most embarrassing picture associated with your type.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Dare: Post the sexiest picture associated with your type.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I figured this an ENFP because we are always multi tasking and because this is how I'm usually walking out the door in the morning. 

Truth:
Have you ever had sex dreams you woke up embarrassed about? If so, with whom?


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't honestly say i was embarrassed about it but I should have been. I've had dreams about two of my wifes teenage nieces. I've had dreams about hairy women, fat women and beautiful women too. I was recently embarressed about a dream where I tried to seduce a beautiful brunette and failed. How embarrassing to fail! I've never failed before in my dreams, what does this mean? Up untill now I've always been totally irresistible in my dreams.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

zelder said:


> I can't honestly say i was embarrassed about it but I should have been. I've had dreams about two of my wifes teenage nieces. I've had dreams about hairy women, fat women and beautiful women too. I was recently embarressed about a dream where I tried to seduce a beautiful brunette and failed. How embarrassing to fail! I've never failed before in my dreams, what does this mean? Up untill now I've always been totally irresistible in my dreams.





> Sex
> 
> To dream about sex, refers to the integration and merging of contrasting aspects of yourself. It represents psychological completion. You need to be more receptive and incorporate aspects of your dream sex partner into your own character. Consider the nature of the love-making. Was it passionate? Was it slow? Was it wild? The sex act parallels aspect of yourself that you wish to express. A more direct interpretation of the dream, may be your libido's way of telling you that it has been too long since you have had sex. It may indicate repressed sexual desires and your needs for physical and emotional love. If you are looking for a place to have sex, then the dream may be analogous to your search for intimacy and closeness. You want to rekindle some relationship. If you dream of having sex in a public place, then the dream implies that others are talking about your private relationship.
> 
> ...


Dream Moods Dream Themes: Sex


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I actually disagree with conscious descriptions of the subconscious levels, especially since the human mind is the hardest thing to comprehend. I think saying that you are dreaming about someone else besides a spouse is just TOO easy to say "well you must not be getting fulfilled enough via whatever means."

Dreams are merely dreams.

Sorry that's not any kind of attack at all, just my opinion.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hokahey said:


> I actually disagree with conscious descriptions of the subconscious levels, especially since the human mind is the hardest thing to comprehend. I think saying that you are dreaming about someone else besides a spouse is just TOO easy to say "well you must not be getting fulfilled enough via whatever means."
> 
> Dreams are merely dreams.
> 
> Sorry that's not any kind of attack at all, just my opinion.


I agree, but thought it might be useful for zelder.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I agree, but thought it might be useful for zelder.


It's interesting to read but I take it with a grain of salt. I thought I was being funny about being embarressed about failing to seduce my dream woman. I tell my wife about all my dreams, she often gets turned on by them and likes to hear fantasies about my sexual prowess. So it actually was a little embarressing to tell my wife that I got turned down but its funny too.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Obama banged me in a car once, and I had to avoid Michelle at a party later that night. I've also had dreams with my mother. That's a fine how-do-ya do.  Willem Dafoe also had his raunchy way with me too. And I felt really guilty about that one. In fact both Dafoe and Obama were having their way with me in my dreams while I was in my loving relationship with my INTJ. What did it all mean? My INTJ suggested the Obama one meant I wanted to have tea with the queen or something. 

Sometimes my sex dreams are so damn real, I go ahead and throw them into conscious history. I_ had_ them: been there, done that, nailed it shut. :wink:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ena said:


> Ah yes. I understand. By that you mean the Holocaust. Yes?


@Hokahey's embarrassed by how mediocre of an artist Hitler was. Have you seen his watercolors? Someone was trying _too hard_ :dry:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Ena said:


> Ah yes. I understand. By that you mean the Holocaust. Yes?


That is correct.


----------



## Ena (Mar 8, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> That is correct.


Lol -sigh-

I've asked myself one question many times....It goes something like

"If you had this horrible secret...this terrible, horrible secret...that would condemn your reputation for as long as anyone can remember you...could you tell it?"

I don't know if I could do it...but anyone who can....imo...won't elicit my embarassment. But thats enough of that.

Anyways truth,
Has your pet ever seen you naked, and did you mind?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ena said:


> Anyways truth,
> Has your pet ever seen you naked, and did you mind?


Depends upon what you mean by "pet". I will refer to a partner as a "pet" but that's just me. And yes, a partner has.
If you mean like a pet-pet, I don't have any but when I did, they saw things they couldn't unsee.


How many people have seen your adult body naked?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh Jesus, Fizz.

I did a professional all-female sport.
I will say somewhere around 50.

How many sexual partners have you had?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

2.

How many relationships have you had?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh hell..
lemme think.

7?

how many times have you been broken up with?


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Twice. I'm one of those dump them before they dump me types.

How long do you usually last when having sex?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

2-8 hrs.

you?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Until I get bored and finish the job myself.

That's a good question, so I'm stealing it too.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

All depends. If I have a lot of energy that night and don't have to work tomorrow then I'll do at least 2 or 3 runs for sure. After that I'm most likely not going to finish again so I just go till she says she's too tired. (Which is often around the 2 or 3 hour mark.)

On a quick night. 1 or 2 runs. If the first run was short then I'll always do a second to make sure I'm performing for her ;P

And if we pull out all the bondage gear. 3 hours minimum.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

truth: have you ever eaten someone else's food and not felt guilty about it?


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

yes, especially if I'm hungry.

Question: Does it turn you on to hear your neighbors having sex?


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Both my neighbours are single and, like, sixty so eeeeeno.

Dare: Stay on /b/ for longer than an hour and see what happens.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

MisterLiver said:


> Both my neighbours are single and, like, sixty so eeeeeno.
> 
> Dare: Stay on /b/ for longer than an hour and see what happens.


Stay on what??


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

MisterLiver said:


> Both my neighbours are single and, like, sixty so eeeeeno.
> 
> Dare: Stay on /b/ for longer than an hour and see what happens.


I have no idea what you're talking about. >>

Truth: Most embaressing moment?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I fell asleep in the exam room after finishing an exam early. Even snored and everything.

Truth - If you could choose, would you be a male or a female?


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

female.

truth: have you ever used someone else's toothbrush without telling them?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

No.

Truth - Have you ever broken a law that could have resulted in imprisonment?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

yes

How often do you masturbate in a day if at all?


----------

